# Feeding Baby Kribs



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

I am having problems getting the baby kribs that I have to eat powdered flakes. I squirt the powdered flakes down to them via turkey baster and the parents eat it all or it falls to the gravel. After having maybe 40-50 free swimmers half of them died unexpectedly around day 2 of swimming. They were just gone. The same happened again a couple of days ago, and I am down to exactly 5 fry. Could it be possible that the babies have found enough micro orginisms to feed on within the tank? The kribs are in a 46 gallon, lightly planted tank(8 crypts and 3 swords, adding to that slowly) with 9 cherry barbs as dithers(not the best, they don't school which I think makes it harder for the parents to chase away). After this batch is done, I am going to be trading the kribs for two pairs of P. taeniatus "Bipindi" and the cherry barbs for a school of Congo Tetras and maybe a school of Bleeding Heart Tetras or Columbian Tetras.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I feed all my fry http://www.hikari.info/tropical/t_13.html


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay, I will get that and see what happens, it is gonna have to wait till monday tho, maybe wednesday if I have to special order at my lfs


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Petsmart and petco carry it. You need to get it ASAP.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

I also have to consider this is my kribs' first spawn for me, not sure how many times they spawned at the lfs. So part of it could be not knowing what they are doing. I am going to be getting the First Bites ASAP. Interesting the female seems to look like she is going back into breeding color. Her belly is really bright pink/red!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Cyclop-eeze.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Fed the babies in my last day of attempting powdered flakes and they ate it. I now know that I have to feed mom and dad directly with the turkey baster before the fry otherwise the parents eat it all for themselves, talk about selfish. Today was frozen bloodworms and the parents were full for so they didn't eat too much flake.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Is it a good thing that I took my male krib away from the female and baby kribs? My female is starting to go over to the otherside of the tank just to chase him away when the babies are 3 feet away from him.


----------

